# Black Friday watch deals



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

I thought I start a post see if we can share any decents offers that can benefit members. I'm looking to buy a watch but never know if good enough to tempt me.

https://www.chisholmhunter.co.uk/black-friday.html?utm_source=dotmailer&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=10025807_Black Friday 20% off VIP Early Access&utm_content=Black Friday Link&dm_i=1V94,5YVYN,OL6AG0,NDVVE,1


----------



## Laughing gravy (Aug 14, 2016)

20% off everything?

Argggggggggggggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.

Make it stop. Watch my back.....Im going in


----------



## Sulie (Jul 14, 2015)

On AMAZON as well already ... OMG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! just looking ...


----------



## BadJuJu (Oct 11, 2018)

thanks for the heads up


----------



## Noj (Oct 6, 2018)

Oh right, I post a Black Friday thread at 2am and you decide to post another????? I think posting at 2am shows real dedication and you pop along at midday probably after a nice lie in 

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/122753-black-friday-deals/&do=embed

Im only kidding

Noj


----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

Noj said:


> Oh right, I post a Black Friday thread at 2am and you decide to post another????? I think posting at 2am shows real dedication and you pop along at midday probably after a nice lie in
> 
> http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/122753-black-friday-deals/&do=embed
> 
> ...


 2am too far for me to scroll back! I did check upto around 8 am lol before posting as I know the growners would have started.... oh you did lol


----------



## yip_london (Sep 21, 2018)

Craftycockney said:


> I thought I start a post see if we can share any decents offers that can benefit members. I'm looking to buy a watch but never know if good enough to tempt me.
> 
> https://www.chisholmhunter.co.uk/black-friday.html?utm_source=dotmailer&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=10025807_Black Friday 20% off VIP Early Access&utm_content=Black Friday Link&dm_i=1V94,5YVYN,OL6AG0,NDVVE,1


 OMG 20% off a used rolex :jawdrop1:

Oh wait I still can't afford it


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

They'll probably be cheaper on the Saturday once the gullible are finished scrapping in shopping centre carparks up and down the country.

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## Steve D UK (Sep 28, 2016)

Well, I saved 31% last week on a watch for my wife that I had set out to buy anyway. It will be interesting to see what it can be bought for on Black Friday. Watch this space.


----------



## Laughing gravy (Aug 14, 2016)

Craftycockney said:


> I thought I start a post see if we can share any decents offers that can benefit members. I'm looking to buy a watch but never know if good enough to tempt me.
> 
> https://www.chisholmhunter.co.uk/black-friday.html?utm_source=dotmailer&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=10025807_Black Friday 20% off VIP Early Access&utm_content=Black Friday Link&dm_i=1V94,5YVYN,OL6AG0,NDVVE,1


 Looking at the Tudor black bay bronze. Went to see if I could get 20% off but only available in store. Luckily I'm going to Cheltenham races tomorrow otherwise I might be tempted to take a walk into their premises. Is that a good price with 20%. Off don't think I've seen it cheaper.


----------



## marley (Dec 22, 2012)

Laughing gravy said:


> Looking at the Tudor black bay bronze. Went to see if I could get 20% off but only available in store. Luckily I'm going to Cheltenham races tomorrow otherwise I might be tempted to take a walk into their premises. Is that a good price with 20%. Off don't think I've seen it cheaper.


 I was looking at that myself (well the black if Im honest!)..I used the "online" chat..i was told that the 20% discount didnt apply.....(nor did it apply to the "pre"-owned watches......unfortunately!).

The online chat thing, did say the Tudors were only available in store....though they did discount...I didnt "ask" the online chat thingy though!


----------



## marley (Dec 22, 2012)

Sorry! I meant the 20% discount didnt apply to TUDOR..(or the pre-owned watches either).


----------



## yip_london (Sep 21, 2018)

marley said:


> Sorry! I meant the 20% discount didnt apply to TUDOR..(or the pre-owned watches either).


 Ah looks like the fixed something then. It definitely applied to my pre-owned Rolex I've put into my basket when I posted earlier yesterday, it was capped at £950 discount.


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

Fraser Hart have a sale on for those seeking a new timepiece. Extra 20% off with Black Friday deals.

https://www.fraserhart.co.uk/sale/watch-sale.html/

https://www.fraserhart.co.uk/black-friday/


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

My Paypal watch fund now stands at an impressive 5p, so there is nothing on the cards for me in the Black Friday sales I'm afraid.......... :tumbleweed: Although I am watching something on ebay that might just need a cheeky bid this week.......... :laughing2dw:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Davey P said:


> My Paypal watch fund now stands at an impressive 5p, so there is nothing on the cards for me in the Black Friday sales I'm afraid.......... :tumbleweed: Although I am watching something on ebay that might just need a cheeky bid this week.......... :laughing2dw:


 We'll have a whip round for you @Davey P :laughing2dw:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

WRENCH said:


> We'll have a whip round for you @Davey P :laughing2dw:


 No need mate, I'm doing OK at the moment, but cheers for the sentiment anyway :tongue:


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

Watch Bandit have Black Friday Sales on.

40% off watch straps and bracelets with code BWS40

20% off watches (excluding pre order watches) with code BWS20

They have also included a list of Black Friday deals from other brands and the relevant codes needed.

https://watchbandit.com/best-black-deals-2018-watches-watch-straps


----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

Anyone in the market for a Zenith? Check out some of the prices this lot our doing?!!!

https://www.oandr.co.uk/sale-c48/sale-watches-c49#t153:t51



brummie1875 said:


> Watch Bandit have Black Friday Sales on.
> 
> 40% off watch straps and bracelets with code BWS40
> 
> ...


 Brellum code is load bs!


----------



## ZenArcade (Aug 17, 2016)

Craftycockney said:


> Anyone in the market for a Zenith? Check out some of the prices this lot our doing?!!!
> 
> https://www.oandr.co.uk/sale-c48/sale-watches-c49#t153:t51


 That black ceramic Zenith el-primero looks something else!

Many of the prices dont seem like much of a discount though, no different some of them less than what you can get at other times of the year.


----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

brummie1875 said:


> Fraser Hart have a sale on for those seeking a new timepiece. Extra 20% off with Black Friday deals.
> 
> https://www.fraserhart.co.uk/sale/watch-sale.html/
> 
> https://www.fraserhart.co.uk/black-friday/


 You could el primero chronee for £3200!!!



ZenArcade said:


> That black ceramic Zenith el-primero looks something else!
> 
> Many of the prices dont seem like much of a discount though, no different some of them less than what you can get at other times of the year.


 https://www.oandr.co.uk/zenith-chronomaster-el-primero-42mm-black-ceramicised-aluminium-silver-black-dial-strap-watch-p2535

4750 very nice


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

looks like jura have started the black Friday deals, I am out this year already spent up  :biggrin:

deano

https://www.jurawatches.co.uk/collections/black-friday

and

12% OFF* FULL PRICE ITEMS WITH CODE: *BF12*


----------



## ZenArcade (Aug 17, 2016)

Craftycockney said:


> You could el primero chronee for £3200!!!
> 
> https://www.oandr.co.uk/zenith-chronomaster-el-primero-42mm-black-ceramicised-aluminium-silver-black-dial-strap-watch-p2535
> 
> 4750 very nice


 Not that one but that is nice too. Zenith make some fantastic watches!


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I see watches2u have got loads of Black Friday deals on at the moment. There are currently over 800 men's watches included (thankfully the Fossil Q Hybrid Crewmaster I've just bought from them hasn't been reduced... :tongue: ). Nothing really "high end" by some people's standards on here, the most expensive is a Maurice Lacroix chrono for £1499, but there are quite a few interesting "mid-range" watches from G-Shocks and Casio Edifices, to Pulsars, Rotary, and Timex, plus plenty of Designers (Armani, Micheal Kors etc). Nothing for me at the moment, but someone on here might get lucky and find something anyway. As always, you need to do your homework on the RRPs quoted, that more or less goes without saying I think.

Here's the link anyway:

https://www.watches2u.com/watches/sale.html

:rltrlt:


----------



## Steve D UK (Sep 28, 2016)

Steve D UK said:


> Well, I saved 31% last week on a watch for my wife that I had set out to buy anyway. It will be interesting to see what it can be bought for on Black Friday. Watch this space.


 Well, it's a good job I bought it when I did. It's £200 dearer tomorrow in the same store. Ernest Jones. Bloody con!


----------



## Noob101 (Mar 24, 2017)

This thread is dangerous (to my account balance)!


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Craftycockney said:


> I thought I start a post see if we can share any decents offers that can benefit members. I'm looking to buy a watch but never know if good enough to tempt me.
> 
> https://www.chisholmhunter.co.uk/black-friday.html?utm_source=dotmailer&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=10025807_Black Friday 20% off VIP Early Access&utm_content=Black Friday Link&dm_i=1V94,5YVYN,OL6AG0,NDVVE,1


 20% off? THAT's a Black Friday? :mad0218: More like a Gray Wednesday. 



brummie1875 said:


> Fraser Hart have a sale on for those seeking a new timepiece. Extra 20% off with Black Friday deals.
> 
> https://www.fraserhart.co.uk/sale/watch-sale.html/
> 
> https://www.fraserhart.co.uk/black-friday/


 That's more like it. Some nice Oris and Longines watches on the first page (/watch-sale.html).



Craftycockney said:


> You could el primero chronee for £3200!!!


 I like this. :yes: A Longines chrono automatic with moon phase complication and pointer-hand date. YUM. Additional 20% off is roughly additional 380 quid discount. :yahoo:

https://www.fraserhart.co.uk/longines-conquest-classic-automatic-men-s-steel-bracelet-watch.html


----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

Chromejob said:


> 20% off? THAT's a Black Friday? :mad0218: More like a Gray Wednesday.
> 
> That's more like it. Some nice Oris and Longines watches on the first page (/watch-sale.html).
> 
> ...


 20% was also included on some of the sale watches too but you have to add to basket to see which ones. Black Friday o grey Wednesday who gives a F**k! As long as you don't pay the bs RRP.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Craftycockney said:


> 20% was also included on some of the sale watches too but you have to add to basket to see which ones. Black Friday o grey Wednesday who gives a F**k! As long as you don't pay the bs RRP.


I'm aware of that. The markdowns weren't as impressive as we usually expect of Black Friday deals here in the US.

Some companies actually inflate the "original price" to make the sale price look like a bigger savings than it is. As always, shop around, do your due consumer diligence.


----------



## Millenary Watches (Nov 21, 2018)

Thanks for all the links :clap: Definitely some great deals here!


----------



## Sulie (Jul 14, 2015)

Davey P said:


> I see watches2u have got loads of Black Friday deals on at the moment. There are currently over 800 men's watches included (thankfully the Fossil Q Hybrid Crewmaster I've just bought from them hasn't been reduced... :tongue: ). Nothing really "high end" by some people's standards on here, the most expensive is a Maurice Lacroix chrono for £1499, but there are quite a few interesting "mid-range" watches from G-Shocks and Casio Edifices, to Pulsars, Rotary, and Timex, plus plenty of Designers (Armani, Micheal Kors etc). Nothing for me at the moment, but someone on here might get lucky and find something anyway. As always, you need to do your homework on the RRPs quoted, that more or less goes without saying I think.
> 
> Here's the link anyway:
> 
> ...


 Watchs2u have lots of good deals at the moment .... FYI

Watchs2u c by sulie preece, on Flickr

Watchs2u b by sulie preece, on Flickr

Watchs2u a by sulie preece, on Flickr

Watchs2u by sulie preece, on Flickr


----------

